# Best Sanding Primer ?



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

Just curious of what you guys think. I have been using Kilz but today my local SW store gave me a free gallon of Easy Sanding primer and I have to say it does sand good the question is the price? Anyone have other ideas of what other products to try?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I buy expensive primer so I'm probably no help.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

You get what you pay for. Easy Sand is a great product! :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

WB lacquers sand really well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> WB lacquers sand really well.


I've never used a lacquer ever. Can you brush it at all or is it best to spray it?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zinnser primecoat 2.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think EZ sand is too easy to sand. I like Stix, BM 046, smart prime etc but then I'll do almost anything to not use oil. BM 217 alkyd undercoater is amazing. I like BIN for primer too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> I think EZ sand is too easy to sand. I like Stix, BM 046, smart prime etc but then I'll do almost anything to not use oil. BM 217 alkyd undercoater is amazing. I like BIN for primer too.


Damon's list is my list exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Damon's list is my list exactly. :thumbsup:


I must be doing something right!

If only I had the notworthy button on my IPad app!


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

WB lacquer primer/surfacers: Becker Acroma Akvasurf, SW Kem Aqua Plus, ML Campbell Aqualente all sand easily (these are spray only, but any equipment can spray these, including HVLP)

WB primers that sand well (to me, anyway): SW Premium Wall and Wood, Smart Prime, Primecoat 2 (ok)

WB primers that are *supposed* to sand well: California Prime Choice 100% Acrylic Universal Primer, C2 SAP, BM 046

Solvent base: BM 217 (best of all), BIN


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

WB primers that are *supposed* to sand well: California Prime Choice 100% Acrylic Universal Primer, C2 SAP, BM 046

Solvent base: BM 217 (best of all), BIN[/QUOTE]

I use California's Prime Choice All Surface primer over their Universal primer. It sands better, and has great adhesion. I do agree with the rest of your choices.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I've never used a lacquer ever. Can you brush it at all or is it best to spray it?


It dries to fast for anything but spraying. I doubt you could get the results you want with a brush.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I like stix and SW wall and wood.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

SW premium wall and wood primer sands really well. Good Luck!


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

I like Promar 200 primer for drywall and wood trim. It's pretty cheap too.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

bbair said:


> I like Promar 200 primer for drywall and wood trim. It's pretty cheap too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


My experience with promar 200 on wood is it did not sand well...didn't like it.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

That's basically all I use for interior trim and built-in's. I lay it on thick which really helps, but I thought it was comparable to wall & wood, which I just used since it was recommended for plaster as well. We use medium grit 3m pads to sand and put two coats of medium luster Cashmere on trim. Looks and feels great! Over sanding primer and too light of finish coats can leave things feeling rough, I've noticed.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Lacquer Undercoater

Sands like a dream


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I think EZ sand is too easy to sand. I like Stix, BM 046, smart prime etc but then I'll do almost anything to not use oil. BM 217 alkyd undercoater is amazing. I like BIN for primer too.


Not something you hear everyday.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

20 posts and no mention of...
:whistling2:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> 20 posts and no mention of...
> :whistling2:


 Cover Stain? I think that's kinda a given.. That stuff is arguably the best sanding, best everything really. Cheap too. 
Its old tech though, will probably go the way of the Dodo pretty soon.


----------



## Moonstruck (Jul 31, 2013)

*BM 245* :notworthy:

(or any other traditional alkyd enamel undercoater)


----------



## Moonstruck (Jul 31, 2013)

Oops...double post...:bangin:


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Noticed a couple of new primers at SW:

(1) Acrylic-alkyd WB primer, pink can - 1 hr recoat

(2) Preprite ProBlock latex prmer - they say it sands well and bonds to glossy surf.

Any experience with these? Looking for a good enamel underbody in a WB...


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I used the acrylic alkyd primer last week on some pine doors ,I was happy with it I let it dry overnight before sanding and finish paint


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

more_prep said:


> Noticed a couple of new primers at SW:
> 
> (1) Acrylic-alkyd WB primer, pink can - 1 hr recoat
> 
> ...


 Never had any luck with sw primers ever. They have never seem to figure out their primers.They have figured out how to charge for them. I will give them that!


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Never had any luck with sw primers ever. They have never seem to figure out their primers.They have figured out how to charge for them. I will give them that!


Have you tried Premium (priced) wall and wood? no like? sands nicely...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wall and Wood is a great multi purpose primer.


----------

